# Driving Directions to Hatta



## ksk80 (Apr 12, 2009)

I need to make a quick visa run to Hatta from Dubai. Just wanted to check if any of you know the driving directions. Also, I will be driving later today and if someone wants to join please pm me.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

where are you coming from?

take Business bay - and follow road OMAN - HATTA. 

very straight forward...hard to get lost, you can join Al Khail Road from Mall Of Emirates and or turning before business - (last free exit before salik gate) - that will take you where you want to be....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

There is lots of big Green Signs on the Roads that have the word *HATTA* on them..

Follow them


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't turn right to go into Hatta when you reach the roundabout near the Fort resort. Go straight ahead. 

When you get to the Dubai immigration, present your passport to exit Dubai. 

Next you will hit the checkpoint. You will have to get out of your car so that they can check what's in your boot and car. They will give you a piece of paper which has the number of people in the vehicle. Don't throw it away.

Leave the checkpoint and travel for about 7kms. You will see the immigration office. Park in the carpark. Fill out the application form and then go to the counter. Make sure you tell the office that you want an entry and exit stamp. Present the piece of paper from the checkpoint also. It will get stamped. Keep it close by if needed.

You can then do a U turn in the carpark and head back to Dubai. If you don't ask for an exit stamp you will have to travel into Oman. You will then need insurance for your car.

Once you do the U turn, head back to the Dubai immigration office. Get out of your car and present your passport. They will also give you a piece of paper for your car. After you get back in your car you will need to show the piece of paper to the guy at the boomgate. Then head on home.

cheers

Mark


----------

